# fsck -a

## llondru

Hola a todos,

tengo un pc que siempre se apaga a lo bruto, es decir, quitándole la corriente cuando está encendido.

El problema que tengo es que de vez en cuando tengo que realizar un "fsck -a" para reparar los errores de consistencia del disco.

Mi pregunta es: se puede programar el "fsck -a" automáticamente para que se ejecute siempre antes de montar el disco? y así conseguir que siempre se comprueve y repare automáticamente antes de empezar.

Muchísimas gracias!!!

----------

## pelelademadera

man tune2fs

```
tune2fs -c 1 /dev/sd*
```

lo lei muy por arriba, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, pero chquea el manual, anda x ahi el tema

----------

## llondru

Gracias, es lo que estava buscando

----------

